# Weird daughter-mother behavior



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

My girls are living in the same cage, and when I put them out to play, the daughter climbs on top of the mother. Why is she doing this, and is it possible to get her to stop?

*edit: I forgot to say that they're both about a year old now and have been living together for the whole time.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

They're both the same age? And mother and daughter? Is that right?


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

They're about three months apart. Mama got pregnant in the pet store.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't know anything about babies or mamas...but I know it's generally agreed that housing hedgies together, even two females, is hit-or-miss. Opposite sex = never; male/male = rarely; female/female = sometimes. This is a generalization, obviously, and there are a few owners on HHC who have hedgies who live in the same HUMAN home but have their own living quarters; as well, I think there are a few who DO sleep together. But not many. I think even those who do spend time together are watched pretty carefully as sometimes what works at first is disasterous later.  

I know some of the breeders here have reported moms getting tired of one of their girls and started ignoring or fighting with her. This seems to happen when the baby gets older and mom is saying 'enough, already. get out!' much like she would to a 22 year-old freeloading kid. :lol: 

I'm sure a breeder will chime in with help - they know their mamas and babies!


----------

